# The Residents



## phoenixshade (Dec 9, 2008)

Does anybody here besides me enjoy this kind of music?

*The Residents - One Minute Movies*


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

wtf _IS _ that... :S


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Are they the guys with giant eyeball and tophat logos? Yeah, I enjoy them sporadically. They are great fun and quite avant-garde . I'm a little more into the type of progressive rock that takes itself way too seriously (like Univers Zero or Porcupine Tree). 

I know they have about 17 zillion albums. What is a good place to start?


----------



## phoenixshade (Dec 9, 2008)

Weston said:


> I know they have about 17 zillion albums. What is a good place to start?


Well, their style has evolved over time. I'd probably suggest _Duck Stab! / Buster & Glen_ (actually two EPs that have been remastered as a single disc) as a good introduction. Unfortunately, I think this has been discontinued, so you'll have to find it used (or look for a torrent; <disclaimer>not that I am condoning piracy or anything.</disclaimer>)

I only have a handful of their albums, precisely because they _have_ been so prolific. Probably a *more specialized forum* would be the place to go for further recommendations. There's also a good amount of their stuff scattered around YouTube, if you want to get a broader sampling.



Yagan Keily said:


> wtf _IS_ that... :S


I think that's the most common initial reaction (and one I get a kind of perverse joy from seeing.) At least you didn't say "KILL IT WITH FIRE!!" so that's something. (But *when you did*, I must say that I agree...)


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

More to do with the video than the music. That said, I do not particularly like it, and I have my reasons. It's avantguardeness of the pop(ish?) music makes it certainly more interesting that the commercial alternative.


----------

